# OWL - gestohlene Bikes



## blabla (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da es glaube ich so einen Thread noch nicht gibt, hier einer für alle gestohlenen Bikes im Raum OWL.

Dann übernehme ich direkt den Vortritt:

Mir wurde gestern Abend ein *Cube LTD Team* in rot/weiß an der Stiftsallee 130 in *Minden *gestohlen.

Das Bike hat Serienausstattung, bis auf eine silberne Shimano XT Kurbel, ein Shimano SLX Schaltwerk, rote Plattform-Pedale und die hintere Bremsscheibe fehlt. 






Für jegliche Art von Hinweisen wäre ich sehr Dankbar


----------



## michel77 (21. Juni 2016)

Einem Bekannten wurde am Montag dem 20.06.2016 sein Bike in Lage gestohlen.

Es handelt sich um ein 2014er Specialized Epic Expert Carbon Größe L in mattschwarz mit schwarzen Reverse Escape Pedalen und Hörnchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wickedlite (27. Juni 2016)

So sieht es aus


----------

